# Dusk Raider Dreds



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

My first warhammer 40k army was a Plague Marine Army. 
I wanted something a little diffrent so I went with the Dusk Raider paint scheme that as on the old epic marine box. They had a red right arm. So Thats how I painted my Army.
Here are the dreds... I will post some of the troopers this weekend..

Enjoy and feel free to comment.

Rayrod64


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh man, they are excellent. You have done great work on the forgeworld dreads, but the old metal one is the best. Magnificent work. I would love to know exactly what conversions you have done.
Most repworthy.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Truly amazing.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The GUO hybrid is exceptionally well done.

The FW paint schemes are also good, although having a single red weapon looks a little odd to me; I think it would look better with both.


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.... Its keeping me motivated to finish this army after my my Howling Griffons. As promised here are some troops and vehicles....


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

and a more troops and a spawn....


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

That looks like it would be a great force to face across the table.

The onlt niggle I can see is that the green-stuffing on the LR does not look very smoothed down at the edges so it look a little tacked on instead of being part of the tank.


----------

